# Coleman Propane Distribution Tree



## huntnnut (Sep 14, 2004)

I bought one of the Colemans distribution tree's that hooks up to the large propane tanks and several hoses to run from the tree to various appliances, though all of the hose's that I bought have ends on them that attach to the tank and not to the tree.  Am I going to have to buy adapters for each hose or did I buy the wrong hoses?... : 

Btw, I didn't see any other type of hose or at least I didn't notice there being hose's with different types of connectors on them.... : 

I also need one of those fittings that you can use to refill the small disposable tanks from the larger ones if someone knows where I can pick one up.  I actually thought I had one though it was just an adapter for an appliance.

At the rate it's going I know I could have bought a lot of gas bottles for what I'm spending on accessories in order to use the big tanks...


----------



## Scouter (Sep 14, 2004)

I have used my Coleman tree for years and love it.  You indicated you bought hoses, They make hoses that go from the tree and to the appliance.  I would recommend you take the hoses back and exchange them for the corrrect hose.  Be careful and watch, because the hoses do come in different lengths.  I keep my bottle in one of those plastic crates with an adjustble wrench.  When I set mine up I take the tank out, turn the crate up-side down, set the tank bottom of the crate to give it additional height.  This is usually sitting beside a table, so I tie the tank to the table to keep it for falling over. 

Scouter


----------



## huntnnut (Sep 14, 2004)

Scouter, thanks for the info and the tips.  I'll take the hose's back as you suggested and swap them out for the correct ones.  It does look like it would be nice once I get all the correct stuff.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 14, 2004)

Milton - They have the hoses in 8' and 12' lengths at Bass Pro. I looked at em last week.


----------



## leo (Sep 14, 2004)

*Milton*

I concur, you probably have the wrong hoses. I have used a "tree" for years and they are great, I put a propane lantern on the top connector so I can see to operate the other goodies I connect to it  


leo


----------



## Eddy M. (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi H'nut the Re-fill connectors are hard to find now days  I'll rent ya mine  1 night in the luxury suite for a days use of the adaptor      eddy


----------



## huntnnut (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks guy's!

I ran back to BP tonight and returned the one I had bought earlier and picked up two 8 footers made to attach to the tree...

Jeff, the only 12 footer that BP had is made to attach directly to the tank, though they also had some 5 footers.  That's what I bought originally and took back.  They only had the hose's that attach to the tree in 8 foot lengths.

Anywho, I should be ready to rock and roll now, though I still haven't found the adapters made to refill the little disposable bottles.


----------



## dixie (Sep 15, 2004)

*Tree*

Milt, wally world as ALL that stuff, LOL, I'm the Hank Hill of the camp! Sports Autority also carries all you listed, it's kinda hard to find there, it's over in the camping dept, but not with the other propane stuff, at least that's the way it is at the store on Hiway 41.


----------



## huntnnut (Sep 15, 2004)

Eddy, that's cool though you'll have to furnish your on sleeping bags...  

Dixie, I hear ya!  My camp is pretty much looking that way now.  I'll check out both Wally World & Sports Authority and see what they have.  I still need some other stuff for my other tank that I plan to use during cold weather to run my heaters inside my campers.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 15, 2004)

The refill adapters are hard to find locally. You almost have to do an online search. I have seen them on Ebay and I think Cabelas carries them.

I bought one ten years ago and I have not bought a bottle since. I do swipe the nice clean ones people toss at camp.


----------



## huntnnut (Sep 15, 2004)

FW,

Thanks for the info, I'll look in my Cabelas catalog and see if they show them in there and if not I'll check Ebay.

Btw, how do you tell when their full when you're filling them?


----------



## Eddy M. (Sep 15, 2004)

H'nut try northerntool.com item#17264-1405  $17.99 I think the local northern tool stores have them in stock let me know if ya want me to check the Marietta store for you     eddy


----------



## huntnnut (Sep 15, 2004)

Eddy, if your close and it's not a bother just pick me one one up for me if you will and I'll pay you for it when I can see better...


----------



## Eddy M. (Sep 15, 2004)

got ya covered I'm off thursday/Ivan day so I'll check and let ya know  eddy


----------



## huntnnut (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks Man!


----------



## nevamiss270 (Sep 15, 2004)

Harbor Freight has the refilling devices you are talking about.  The next time any of you guys are up at bass pro come see me - i work in the camping dept. - my name is patrick.  I'd love to put some faces to the names!


----------



## Eddy M. (Sep 16, 2004)

Got you one at Harbor freight $16.99 now how do I get it to you I might not get to camp for a while eddy


----------



## huntnnut (Sep 16, 2004)

Patrick, I'm in there all the time.  BP is where I bought the Coleman Tree and hose's.  Are you one of the Twins that work there?  If so, I spoke with you about them when I purchased them.

Eddy, thanks for picking it up or me.  I guess just hang onto it until I see you at camp or if you go to camp and I'm not there you could leave it for me somewhere say like sitting on the tounge of my camper or hid behind the wheel of the camper or basically anywhere, just so as you let me know where you hid it.


----------



## Eddy M. (Sep 16, 2004)

ups'ed it    TODAY E- MAIL SENT  eddy


----------



## beretta (Sep 16, 2004)

Nut, I know that Harbor Freight has them.


----------



## huntnnut (Sep 17, 2004)

Thanks Beretta and FW, though it looks like Eddy has me covered...  

I'll be looking for it Eddy, thanks again!


----------



## huntnnut (Sep 20, 2004)

Well guys, I got to try out my new Coleman tree this past weekend and I sho'nuff likes it.  The lanterns seem to be brighter with it and not having to change out all those little bottles was nice also.

Now, I guess I need to get me a propane stove so I don't have to fool with buying Coleman fuel...


----------



## sparky (Sep 20, 2004)

*propane adapter*

hey nut,you can buy an adapter to use propane on your coleman gas stove,it replaces the tank


----------



## huntnnut (Sep 20, 2004)

Sparky,

Thanks for the tip, I did not know that....  

Nothing like saving a few clams!...


----------



## Eddy M. (Sep 20, 2004)

hey H'nut just to let you know that "tree" will hold propane just like a tank -so you need to cut the tank off and let your stove or lantern bleed down the pressure in the tree  I didn't realise this until my son put a lantern on our tree this weekend and lit it without attaching it to a tank it burned for about 4 min  just from the propane stored in the tree :speechles  :speechles  :speechles  eddy


----------



## huntnnut (Sep 22, 2004)

Eddy, I figured that one out this past weekend myself.  I had the lantern going and turned the tank off and it took a pretty good little while for the lantern to burn out.  Which is good because it gave me plenty of time to get into the camper instead of walking around in the dark or having to fool with a flashlight as it was extremely dark this past weekend with the new moon and all.  The fact that I was the only one camping Saturday night made it even darker also because there were no other lights on in camp.

Sparky, thanks again for that tip!  I went yesterday and picked up one of the converters for my stove, so now I have a combination propane/coleman fuel stove...


----------



## Scouter (Sep 22, 2004)

*Neat Trick; Be careful of...*

I have done that trick for some time.  Let me warn each of you that you MUST remember to turn the light off the next time you turn the tank back on.  It is easy to forget because the next time you use the tank may be at lunch and there is pleanty of light.  Then all you have is this propane coming out of your lantern.  We do not want NO bomb bomb, do we.

Just remember to cut your attachments off before cutting the tank back on. 

God's Speed and Safe Hunting


----------



## huntnnut (Sep 22, 2004)

Scouter, thanks I already had one explosion opening weekend I surely don't need no more...  

I had lit my propane grill and put a baking potatoe on it and then placed the cover over it.  About 30 minutes later or so I noticed it had gone out and w/o thinking I just pulled my lighter out and bent over to fire it back up through the bottom of the grill.  When I did it dang near blew the cover off from it and it singed my hair on my head, my eyebrows, my mustache and the hair on my arms and hand.  It about scared the tar out of me and my mustach still hasn't completely grown back in, though the barber took care of the head...


----------

